# nursing registration



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,my wife qualified as a nurse but has let her registration lapse,can she claim points on EOI as nursing is on shortage list,she will need to register in nz anyway but does she still need uk registration? thankyou


----------



## gingerdingo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi, 

Pretty sure that the Nursing Registration will have to be current and fully paid up.


----------

